# Meanwhile at the lower ranch ~ gate left open



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

Oldest daughter was able to pat and talk with the younger members of the band.


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

They're welcome to the Russian Olive leaves hanging over the fence , the stallion pointed out that the water outside the fence had been turned off , I turned it on ~ the lead mare left , taking the band to the lake some 3 miles east ```


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

The next morning the band was out front, nibbling leaves, drinking ~ it's nice when they come by ~ we haven't seen them for months , we were worried .


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

When we opened the gate for daughter to go to work , she was able to pet and hug the little filly.


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

Well it's nice having them come by ~ we really like seeing them ~ and think they feel the same ```


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 12, 2017)

did I post these two


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Really neat except for the alfalfa party part. I'm surprised that you can get so close without them running away.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like you have the whole herd pretty tame. Neat pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would be tempted to close the gate and keep them. In fact I probably would. Much better they live with me then end up trucked to Mexico. Good thing I don't have Mustangs in my backyard or I would definitely have too many horses! 

They seem very domesticated. Much like the wild cracker horses here in Florida. They let me walk right up and take pictures.


----------

